# Machete Kills: Deutscher Kino-Trailer



## FlorianStangl (5. November 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Machete Kills: Deutscher Kino-Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Machete Kills: Deutscher Kino-Trailer


----------



## hsa-grim (5. November 2013)

und an den "üblichen" Synchronsprechern wurde wieder gespart?...


----------



## Rettar33 (5. November 2013)

hsa-grim schrieb:


> und an den "üblichen" Synchronsprechern wurde wieder gespart?...


 Ich finde ehrlich gesagt nichts schlimmer, wenn die "üblichen" Synchronsprecher mehrere Personen synchronisieren. Ein Jüngling mit blonden Locken geht nicht mal als Bruce Willis Verschnitt durch 
Gibt allerdings auch echt billige Synchronisationen, da haste Recht


----------



## Worrel (5. November 2013)

"Der Feind hat 'ne Rakete.
Doch wir haben ... Machete."


----------



## Datamind (5. November 2013)

Machete ist zurück? Sogar Frauen mit feuernden Atombusen, scheint lustig zu sein hehe


----------



## Chronik (5. November 2013)

Ich wusste gar nicht das Charlie Sheen sein bürgerlicher Namen Carlos Estevez ist. Wieder was dazu gelernt.
Bin auch schon gespannt wie er wird/ist.


----------



## MichaelG (5. November 2013)

Teil 1 war schon genial. Auch die Nebendarsteller wie Steven Seagal! und Don Johnson! waren 1a. Hoffentlich wird Teil 2 ähnlich gut.


----------

